# raccoons all put up



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I got my 7 raccoons all put up on boards tonight going to pull all the raccoon traps on sunday now I just have two gray fox and two coyotes to do the coyotes have been frozen for 3 years so I don't know what kind of a mess I will run into with them this is the first fur I have ever put up it was fun and I learned a lot the raccoon on the far end in this pic a friend helped me do two week ago


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice, hope ya get a decent price for them it's good practice putting up fur for the first time what fleshing knife are you using??? those raccoons have some gristle on their backs don't they . I just took my two raccoons off the boards today, going to check into having them tanned since the prices aren't so great. have you watched cooncreek outdoors he does a great job explaining the fundamentals of putting up the fur...


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

jimmy I'm using the necker 600 and yes the backs had a lot of gristle on them I could not get it off I hope the fur buyer will buy them and yes I have see the cooncreek outdoors videos


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

I was looking at the Necker 600 "on line" you have a nice knife it will do you well, I picked up a post fleshing knife after researching on line a little more, basically the same style. I left a little more gristle on my first raccoon, was a little gun shy since it was a biggun didn't want to cut it in half my second raccoon was much easier those knifes a super sharp!

here is my first put up you can see I left a fair amount of gristle and a little more fat took a while but it burned off, that raccoon is on a 48" board.

good luck hope your buyer treats you right!!!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I would like to offer some advice.

After all your hard work you may want to hold them for a season. Some states like Iowa require a permit to do this so check your regs. I say this as I scan the internet to see what prices are. Most are selling for less than 10.00.

Another option is send them off and get them tanned. 7 raccoon pelts hung together would surely make a great conversation piece.

Merry Christmas and nice work this season!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

I agree with DuckMaster; the two raccoon I caught were good size, I'm not about to give them away to anybody when I know they are/should be worth more, I haven't set for raccoons since I caught the second one. Going to check on getting mine tanned, local or I've heard Moyel's "spelling" does a nice job, a lot of trappers have the same idea so tanneries might be backed up for awhile. If I set for raccoons again I'm still tanning, then going to put them on craigs list to make it worth my while. If all trappers started to merchandise their fur this way we might be able to swing the good ole USA back into controlling our resource instead of waiting to hear what a Foreign Country "who hates us" wants to pay for them!!!

Come on America.....EAT MEAT WEAR FUR....just saying!

Indeed Merry Christmas and keep up the pics Pokey!!

Coyotes should be able to fly they have an afterburner.....


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Jimmy.......great idea selling the hides after tanned! I know at times Gander Mountain does that.

BTW...even with an afterburner, Remember "Coyotes CAN"T Fly"

Thanks to all for accepting my post on this site! But more importantly thank-you for allowing me to be part of your life!...its the perfect Christmas Present!

Larry


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

yes I though about getting them tanned but my wife is not going to go for 7 raccoon pelts hanging in the house I am going to check with the local buyers and see if they are buying and what they are paying for them


----------



## Redfoot Ranch (Jun 2, 2015)

Fur prices being what they are, I would tan also. A memory of the time spent...!!


----------

